# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Kush e fiton superligën shqiptare?

## Davius

Pershendetje.

Superliga, tash më numeron 4 xhiro, pretendentet kryesor "nuk" vazhdojne te bejne detyren e tyre, Tirana nuk eshte ne forme te duhur dmth eshte teper larg formes kampionale qe duhet te kete. Ekipi i Elbasanit qe ishte vitin e shkuar surprize e bukur ka filluar si duket mbare kete sezon dhe nga 4 loje te luajtuara gjere me tash ka fituar 2 ndeshje dhe 2 barazime dhe gjendet ne krye te renditjes tabelare me 8 pike te tubuara. 

Ne vend te dyte eshte Besa me 7 pike, ndersa Vllaznia, Teuta, Tirana dhe Partizani  nga kater takime deri me tash kane arketuar ne kontot e tyre nga 6 pike dhe keshtu me radhe vazhdon renditja tabelare duke perfunduar me Shkumbimin qe ka vetem 1 pike te vetme.

Kampionet nga kryeqyteti me ate "italianin ne krye" gjenden ne vendin e 5 me 1 fitore dhe 3 ndeshje te barazuara, qe eshte nje rezultat zhgenjyes duke patur ne konsiderate ambicjet e tyre me sjelljen e Menekenit ne pankinen e tyre si trajner.

Ju ftoj per debate te pergjithshem per superligen shqiptare ne kete teme.

----------


## Davius

Mendoj se titulli kete vit do "largohet" nga kryeqyteti dhe do shkon ose ne Elbasan, Shkoder ose Durres. 

Vllaznia sic u cek me larte tregon nje forme te mire, por edhe Elbasani eshte i forte, kete e ka treguar sezoni qe shkoi dhe me formen e tanishme qe eshte ne krye...

Personalisht dua qe Teuta te kurrorezohet me titull kete vit por hajt se shohim dicka me intervenca andej kah Edi Rama lol

----------


## Davius

Rezultatet sot skandal!!!

*Vllaznia - Besa 0:3* - Nuk pritej nje fitore e Beses ne transferte...shenues te golave ishin: 30' Veliaj 61' Fortunat dhe 90' Arapi.

*Partizan - Teuta 3-0* - Debutim i shkelqeyeshem i Memes ne pankinen e te kuqve kunder fituesit te kupes durrsakeve te Teutes... per Partizanin shenojne: 9' Bylykbashi; 80' K. Desousa dhe 87' Bylykbashi penallti.

*Tirana - Skenderbeu 3-0* - Kampionet shpetojne nderim ne nje tregolesh kunder Skenderbeut, ku golat kishin firmat e: 11' Salihi; 75'Merkoci; dhe 85' Salihi.

*Shkumbini - Dinamo 0-2* - Dinamovitet fitojne me lehtesi me golat e: 60' Fjodor Xhafa dhe 85' Delialisi.

Te shohim neser ndeshjet tjera...

----------


## dodoni

Kete vit, superliga eshte forcuar shume, gje qe po shihet fare qarte edhe ne rezultatet e ndeshjeve te para dhe befasite e shumta. Befasia me e madhe e ketyre javeve te para eshte Besa qe sic duket do jete nja nga pretendentet kryesore edhe per titull kete vit, bazuar ne rezultatet e ketyre ndeshjeve te para te luajtura deri tani. 

Kete vit, bie ne sy edhe rritja e numrit te lojtareve shqiptare nga Kosova e Maqedonia qe luajne ne superlige. Psh:

Tirana - Adnan Haliti
Elbasani - Fisnik Gashi, nese jo edhe tjere
Dinamo - Suad Zendeli
Partizani - Arjan Berisha (nese nuk gabohem)
Vllaznia - Erkan Sulejmani
Besa - Alban Dragusha, Shpetim Babaj
Teuta - Jeton Jakupi, Jeton Qerimi

Keta jane qe di une, e ndoshta ka edhe tjere.

Futbolli ne Shqiperi eshte duke u forcuar shume gjithe kohen, gje qe deshmohet fare qarte me rritjen e madhe te buxheteve te klubeve cdo vit, rritjen e vazhdueshme te numrit te tifozeve ne ndeshje, rregullimi i vazhdueshem i infrastruktures sportive, ngritja profesionale e stafit, privatizimi i klubeve etj. etj. 

Poashtu edhe ne Maqedoni, futbolli shqiptar eshte duke u rritur gjithe kohen, kete vit kemi kater ekipe ne lige te pare dhe dy nga to edhe pretendente kryesore per trofe. 

Ne Kosove, rritja nuk eshte ajo qe duhej te ishte per shkak te statusit te pazgjidhur qe i ka lene ekipet shqiptare te Kosoves pa pjesemarrje ne kupat europiane, pa marre ndihme nga UEFA per infrastrukture, etj. etj. Por shpresojme qe tani me njohjen zyrtare te pavaresise nga ana e nderkombetareve, te zgjidhen edhe keto probleme dhe edhe atje te fillohet te ecet me hapa sa me te shpejte. Zgjidhja me e mire do ishte bashkimi i kampionatit me ate te Shqiperise. 

Tung

----------


## FЯODO

Pse qekan skandal rezultatet i nderuari Davius?
Besa e rrafi Vllaznine bindshem ne Loro Borici 3-0 dhe eshte ne vend te pare ne Superlige me merite jo me fat apo nga gjykimi i arbitrit.
Partizonin e rrafem 4-1 dhe me Tironen barazuam ne Tirone.

----------


## LAforever

C'a skandal kane rezultatet Davius!! 
  Ndoshta pak e papritur fitorja e thelle e Beses ne Shkoder.   Por mos harro se Partizoni u rrah 4-1 ne Kavaje.   Sa shikove rezultatet, i'a fute kot me duket.

----------


## OO7

> Rezultatet sot skandal!!!
> 
> *Vllaznia - Besa 0:3* - Nuk pritej nje fitore e Beses ne transferte...shenues te golave ishin: 30' Veliaj 61' Fortunat dhe 90' Arapi.
> 
> *Partizan - Teuta 3-0* - Debutim i shkelqeyeshem i Memes ne pankinen e te kuqve kunder fituesit te kupes durrsakeve te Teutes... per Partizanin shenojne: 9' Bylykbashi; 80' K. Desousa dhe 87' Bylykbashi penallti.
> 
> *Tirana - Skenderbeu 3-0* - Kampionet shpetojne nderim ne nje tregolesh kunder Skenderbeut, ku golat kishin firmat e: 11' Salihi; 75'Merkoci; dhe 85' Salihi.
> 
> *Shkumbini - Dinamo 0-2* - Dinamovitet fitojne me lehtesi me golat e: 60' Fjodor Xhafa dhe 85' Delialisi.
> ...


PFFFFFFFF pse skandal mer ?! Besa ka lojtare 1 ! E meritote Fitoren ! Partizani Normalisht qe po me nje Bylykbash te papam ! Tirana do ta merrte me gjak Fitoren sot vec e vec per te majt Trajnerin e Huj ! Dinamo fitore e pritshme jo vetem se eshte skuader e mire por edhe per shkak se Shkumbini lu me 19 vjecare ! Elbasani Lu sot ! Du ju jap Info  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Sot:

*Elbasani - Lushnja 4:0*, nje fitore me se e merituar e futbollisteve te Elbasanit qe treguan nje loje te bukur dhe me merite jane ne kreun e tabeles:

1   Elbasani         11 
2   Besa          10 
3   KF Tirana          9 
4   Partizani         9 
5   Dinamo          6 
6   Vllaznia     6 
7   Teuta           6 
8   Skenderbeu          5 

...

Te shohim c'na sjellin lojerat tjera...

----------


## OO7

Ja Pra Elbasani Tregon se eshte akoma nder me te miret per te mos thene me i mire i kampionatit Shqiptar. Maskaron Lushjnen. Ekip jo shume i forte po as i dobet nuk quhet. Ka arritur 3 Barazime me ekipe te forta. Nejse Elbasani e ka meritu vendin e pare ne keto jave ! Barazimi me Teuten ishte fat i Teutes e jo merite ! 


> Dinamo humbi shancin historik qe pati me trainerin kroat ,per te formuar nje ekip modern dhe si pasoje mendoj se do te dali nga mezi i klasifikimit.


 ketu ke fol tamom plako se ashtu qe ! e humbi shansin me te mrie qe ksihte per te bere nje ekip pretendent dhe per Europe ! Rrespekte ! 
  :djall me brire:  FORCA PARTIZONI  :djall me brire:

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

forza elbasani ee mua po me cudite besa bravo i qofte the i uroj te fitojne kampionatit  se jane nje skuader e persosur te rrafesh vllaznin ne shkoder eshte e veshtire ate i terbuan 6000 tifoz

----------


## FЯODO

Partizoni humbi sot me Lushnjen dhe ndeshjen tjeter e kane me Elbasanin :kryqezohen:  
Nje barazim do ma kishte qejfi dhe Besa te rrafi Skenderbeun ne shpi s'do e kete problem keshtu qe vetem 1 pike larg kreut megjithese eshte kampionati i gjate e ka 30 e ca ndeshje per tu luajtur :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

Elbasani mendoj une, te tjerat tregohen te dobeta, humbja e Tiranes dhe Partizonit kete jave edhe njehere vertetuan kandidaturen e e zbehte te tyre per titull.

----------


## GeNi_25

Ky sezon deri tani ka vertetuar (deshmon) se eshte nje nder me te bukurit ne keto vitet e fundit. 

Si pretendente kryesore Dinamoja mund te themi se ka zhgenjyer paksa, (edhe pse specialistet kane komentuar se ajo deri tani ka qene ekipi qe ka zhvilluar nje loje solide dhe pa oshilacione)

Per mendimin time (duke hequr anen qe jam edhe tifoze i bluve), Dinamoja do te marri ne fillim te majit titullin e 17

----------


## Davius

Skenderbeu   -  Shkumbini    3 : 0        
  Teuta   -  KF Tirana    1 : 0        
  Dinamo   -  Besa    2 : 2        
  Elbasani   -  Vllaznia    2 : 0        
  Lushnja   -  Partizani    2 : 1 

1   Elbasani           14 
2   Besa           11 
3   KF Tirana            9 
4   Teuta           9 
5   Partizani           9 
6   Skenderbeu           8 
7   Dinamo           7 
8   Vllaznia           6 
9   Lushnja         6 
10   Shkumbini      1  

........

Vetem Elbasani tregohet i sigurte edhe me tej, Tirana dhe Partizani kete jave plotsishte deshtuan ku humben nga Teuta pikerisht nga Lushnja  :buzeqeshje: 

Te shohim c'na sjellin ndeshjet ne vijim...

----------


## Moltisanti

Tirona ka shume mungesa ne ekip ,me kuptimin e fjales qe nji pjese e mire duhet te spastrohet se u ka ik mosha ,fillo nga dabullat e maro ke tafajt me shoke duhet gjak i ri ,jan nja 2-3 elemente te mire te ardh nga te rinjt e,po sado kudo skane experiencen e duhur ,te shofim cer do bojne me rumunet qe do sjellin me date 15 !!!

sa per kampjonatin jena te vjeter ne ket zanot ,edhe ket vit them se do ta mori tirona ,pa nenvletsu asnji ekip tjeter ,po them qe donatoret qe kena do bojn c'esht e mundur qe te rikthejne ato ca kan harxhu ,duke fitu kampjonatin edhe duke u fut ne champions league !!

ps..suksese beses ,i pash me tironen ,ekip me shpirt luftarak ,kishin lojtar te tipit veliaj apo fortunat qe s'maheshin ne fushe !!! 

forca tiron

----------


## La_Lune

Forca Tirona  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dr Rieux

Besueshmeria e Elbasanit si kandidat per kampion do merret vesh pas ndeshjeve me Partizanin dhe Tiranen. Nqs del me kater pike nga keto dy ndeshje atehere po, them se mund te jete kampion. Mgjth struktura e re me kater faza nuk te jep asnjehere siguri se do luash 4 here = 12 pike me cdo konkurrent te drejtpredrejte.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Te them te drjten nuk i dihet se kush e fiton po ne keto momente Elbasani eshte ma favorit sepse nuk ka humbur asnje ndeshje po seshte e thene se kapjonati eshte i gjate dhe çdo skuader do kete nje krize te brençme.

Shpresoi te bahet nje kapjonate  i bukur dhe Elbasani ta marr kete rradhe.

Farza ElBaSaNi

----------


## swat

une mendoj se do e fitoje partizani, sepse ne fund te fundit perjashto elbasanin qe eshte paksa i shkeputur te tjeret jane aty aty, por edhe elbasani do te arihet shume shpejt nga simotrat e tjera qe pretendojne per titull.
e rendesishme per mendimin tim eshte se vertet qe eshte nje kampionat i bukur edhe me shume surpriza te kendshme qe vertete i kishin munguar kampionatit shqiptar si besa edhe skenderbeu qe si debutuese qe jane mbahen shume shume mire  :buzeqeshje:  por ishalla vazhdon keshtu se mbaj mend qe edhe vjet faza e pare edhe deri nga faza e dyte ekipet ishin aty aty por 2 fazat e fundit u shkeput tirana edhe humbi interesi per sperligen ( e dukshme edhe nga numri i tifozeve neper shkallet e stadjumeve )
keshtu pra personalisht shpresoj per nje kapionat te bukur edhe kompetitiv deri ne javen e fundit edhe ishalla e mer partizani se presonalisht  e kam harruar kur e ka mare titullin e fundit (1992 - 1993, ne mos gaboj )

----------


## Puma1

se kush e fiton pak e veshtire me e gjet per kete kampionat,
megjithate une po them nji gja:

Forza Vllaznia

----------

